# kasti



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Heard in the news that "Poliisille on ilmoitettu kuluvan vuoden aikana 119 varastettua polkupyörä......Pyörävarkaudet voi karkeasti jakaa kahteen eri kastiin."

I looked up the word "kasti" and learned that it means "caste", which doesn't make sense in the context. What does "kasti" mean in the sentence?


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Heard in the news that "Poliisille on ilmoitettu kuluvan vuoden aikana 119 varastettua polkupyörä......Pyörävarkaudet voi karkeasti jakaa kahteen eri kastiin."
> 
> I looked up the word "kasti" and learned that it means "caste", which doesn't make sense in the context. What does "kasti" mean in the sentence?



Maybe it's referring to two different "classes" of bike thieves, where one class is more sophisticated or wide-reaching than the other?

Can you tell us what came after the sentence "... kahteen eri kastiin."?


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Pyörävarkaudet voi karkeasti jakaa kahteen eri kastiin. Kun pitää päästä baarista tai kaupungilta kotiin, yleensä silloin lähtee tällainen peruspyörä, mikä ei ole lukossa tai joka on helppo saada auki. Toinen tyyppi on sellainen, missä harrastepyöriä häviää.  Yleensä näitä harrastepyöriä ei jätetä mihinkään kaupungille yöksi, vaan ne ovat olleet jopa lukituissa tiloissa lukittuna ja hävinneet kuitenkin. Ammattivarkaat tietävät mitä hakevat. 

-- Source: YLE Uutiset


----------



## kirahvi

Yes, Gavril is correct. _Kasti_ in this context means simply _type_, _group_ or _class_.
Using the word _kasti_ in this meaning is quite common. I'd say it's a lot more common than talking about actual castes in Finnish.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I understand the intended meaning of _kasti_ in this context but to my ear the word is incorrectly used here. When I listen to some YLE reporters, like the one in Oslo in the 8:30 TV news last night, I no longer shudder at nothing they say and write.


----------



## kirahvi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I understand the intended meaning of _kasti_ in this context but to my ear the word is incorrectly used here. When I listen to some YLE reporters, like the one in Oslo in the 8:30 TV news last night, I no longer shudder at nothing they say and write.



What do you feel is off in this example? Granted, I've lived abroad for many years now and I don't always trust my instinct about Finnish anymore, but _kasti_ feels correct to me. Maybe a little bit colloquial, definitely not super correct language, but I don't think it's used incorrectly.


----------



## SakkeM

To me "category" sounds like a feasible translation in this case.


----------

